# Help, not sure where to go with this...



## Diver Temple (May 19, 2019)

I know there are some spalted experts here somewhere. So I started with an old tree from a friends property, he wasn't sure of the type of tree, only that it had been dead a while. Cut me some peices near a forking of branches and within a week they had cracked pretty good. 


 

So I figured to go with making a huge pile of shaving until I ran out of cracks...here is what I have. One end is a little punky but may cut out as I hollow it out (going for a vase, but may end up with a hollow form bowl. The left side was going to be the foot bbut there are still cracks that may come apart as I try to finish. It is still full of water so I stopped here and sprayed it down with Polycrylic hoping to let it dry slowly and not crack more.

Any suggestions on keeping it from cracking more? Any one want to try to stabilize the thing for me? LOL Open to suggestions, it is a beautiful piece with a lot of character.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2019)

hollow it out straight away, that will help some, may still crack though.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 19, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> hollow it out straight away, that will help some, may still crack though.....


I thought I should. I just took a forstner bit to it and about to hit it with the bowl gouge. After the forstner bit, you could feel the steam coming off the wood. There's a lot of rain water still in there...


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2019)

Lots of thin CA


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2019)

You could also wrap the outside with plastic wrap real tight, then use some duct tape around that. Then let it dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> You could also wrap the outside with plastic wrap real tight, then use some duct tape around that. Then let it dry.


Plastic wrap AND Duct Tape! What's not to like there! LOL So with something that is just wet from the environment and not a green cut log, how long should it set up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2019)

If it's an old but wet piece of wood it should dry pretty fast.... except you're in Florida here in AZ couple of weeks would do it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 19, 2019)

Takes a brave man to park his pickup in front of log with that many cracks on the lathe!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2019)

Its got a brush guard over the lights. No problem....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 19, 2019)

It's that big chunk that Jerry sent through the ceiling tile out there in AZ that comes to mind though!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 20, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Takes a brave man to park his pickup in front of log with that many cracks on the lathe!


Fearless, my truck was off to the side, it was my road glide in front...  Couldn't get the rpm over 370 until it was nearly round. Even trimmed round it is still off balance and vibrates a little too much at 650. Got it to 1200 for shaping and hollowing, but I am hoping drying will get it a little more cooperative. But I think I will move the vehicles next roughout.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 20, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> If it's an old but wet piece of wood it should dry pretty fast.... except you're in Florida here in AZ couple of weeks would do it....


Well, it's on a rack now...and there is always smaller blanks or the fire pit.


----------



## Diver Temple (May 20, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Fearless, my truck was off to the side, it was my road glide in front...  Couldn't get the rpm over 370 until it was nearly round. Even trimmed round it is still off balance and vibrates a little too much at 650. Got it to 1200 for shaping and hollowing, but I am hoping drying will get it a little more cooperative. But I think I will move the vehicles next roughout.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 23, 2019)

Mo, that's a pretty good looking chunk of wood. Any idea on what it is? All you need to do is cut carefully, and stop to inspect, apply glue where you think it might be necessary, and proceed until done. If you think it's going to come apart, toss it and start another piece. 

I used dowels to secure some of the stuff I do as most any wood found in the desert has cracks. I made a jig to make the dowels on my lathe, so I can use any type of wood I choose to use. It gives a nice effect, and does stabilize the wood more than fillers..

You mentioned it was a crotch piece. If it had been oriented opposite of how you mounted it, you could have exposed some feather which is nice in most cases. 



rocky1 said:


> It's that big chunk that Jerry sent through the ceiling tile out there in AZ that comes to mind though!



Don't go snitching on me, Buddy. Payback is a female dog. I still have the tenon area of that piece. It might net a 6" plate that I'll give to Blake when I get it done one of these days.. 

Mo, in order to understand what Rocky mentioned, you would have to go back about 2 years ago and find the thread. I just barely have the technical knowledge to get onto Woodbarter. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Diver Temple (May 23, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mo, that's a pretty good looking chunk of wood. Any idea on what it is? All you need to do is cut carefully, and stop to inspect, apply glue where you think it might be necessary, and proceed until done. If you think it's going to come apart, toss it and start another piece.
> I used dowels to secure some of the stuff I do as most any wood found in the desert has cracks. I made a jig to make the dowels on my lathe, so I can use any type of wood I choose to use. It gives a nice effect, and does stabilize the wood more than fillers..
> You mentioned it was a crotch piece. If it had been oriented opposite of how you mounted it, you could have exposed some feather which is nice in most cases.
> 
> ...



Jerry, thanks for the tips. I have ruined a couple of nice bowls in the final outside shaping, but they didn't go into the ceiling, they went right into my face shield and then into the wall behind me...I stood to the side of this chunk until it dropped about ten pounds of chips on the floor. LOL My buddy thinks it is China Berry that was blown down a couple of years ago, so it has some nice spaulting and they semi-punky wood trimmed off the ends nicely. I cored it it pretty well and left about 2-3 inch walls all the way around. Sealed it with sanding sealer and a good coat of polycrylic. My shoparage runs about 95-100 during the day so it is setting on a wrack for a couple of weeks to get the some of the moisture out. The only crack I am working with at the moment is running across what might have been the foot if the eventual shape led that way. I will search your ceiling remodel...


----------



## Diver Temple (May 23, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs glad I checked the thread. Decided to get some better pictures and found several areas in need of some CA. This thing is soooo out of balance. It is worse turned than it was when I centered it up as a chunk. I don't know if it water or on side with more dense wood...going to be fun to finish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Don't go snitching on me, Buddy. Payback is a female dog. I still have the tenon area of that piece. It might net a 6" plate that I'll give to Blake when I get it done one of these days..
> 
> Mo, in order to understand what Rocky mentioned, you would have to go back about 2 years ago and find the thread. I just barely have the technical knowledge to get onto Woodbarter. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)





Just trying to prevent insurance commercials with large bowls being shot through fairings and windshields from winding up on TV!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 24, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> @Nubsnstubs glad I checked the thread. Decided to get some better pictures and found several areas in need of some CA. *This thing is soooo out of balance.* It is worse turned than it was when I centered it up as a chunk. I don't know if it water or on side with more dense wood...going to be fun to finish!
> 
> 
> Mo, if you take a good look at the piece, I'll bet the crotch is off center. The first picture looks like a bunch of feather at 6 0'clock. The wood would be denser at that point, throwing your piece off balance. Once you thin it, it will balance out more, but will still be a little heavier on the side of the densest part. Lay it on a table with the feather up, let go and watch it roll to find it's balance.
> ...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 24, 2019)

Jerry, all useful information, and I think you are spot on with the balance issue. I don't have any stabilizing fixtures at the moment, so just chuck and be gentle-ish... First time I have roughed out a bowl from a tree, so all suggestions, with or without disclaimers are welcome and analyzed by my comfort level. The dang skew still makes me nervous, but I have used it on at least 5 projects now without a serious catch...knock on wood! I have some very dry and ready cedar limbs to practice on this weekend, which is a lot less heavy than this china berry, and I am monitoring the edge cracks on the piece above. If they get too big, I will probably use some dark resin to fill them in and go from there. 
Thanks again!
~Mo


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> so all suggestions, with or without disclaimers are welcome and analyzed by my comfort level.




Disclaimer:

This product is meant for educational purposes only. Beware of dog. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited. Some assembly required. Batteries not included. Contents may settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty expressed or implied. Do not use while operating a motor vehicle or heavy equipment. Apply only to affected area. May be too intense for some viewers. Do not fold, spindle or mutilate nor use stamp. See other side for additional warnings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over 18 years of age. If condition persists, consult your physician. No user-serviceable parts inside. Freshest if used before date on carton. Subject to change without notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. Please remain seated until the ride has come to a complete stop. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. One size does not fit all. Many suitcases look alike, so tie a ribbon on yours. Contains a minimum amount of tobacco ingredients. Colors may fade over time. We have sent the forms which seem right for you. Slippery when wet. For office use only. Enter amount only if you or your spouse is at least 65 and/or older. Do not inhale. Do not drop. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of printing. Do not pass go, do not collect 100 dollars. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to perform. At participating locations only. Penalty for private use. See label for sequence. Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Caution, Falling rock. Lost ticket pays maximum rate. Add toner. Place stamp here. Avoid contact with skin. Sanitized for your protection. Be sure each item is properly endorsed. Sign here without admitting guilt. Slightly higher west of the Mississippi. Employees and their families are not eligible. Contestants have been briefed on some questions before the show. Limited time offer, call now to ensure prompt delivery. You must be present to win. No passes accepted for this engagement. No purchase necessary. Processed at location stamped in code at top of carton. Shading within a garment may occur. Use only in a well-ventilated area. Keep away from fire or flames. Replace with same type. Approved for veterans. Booths for two or more. Check here if tax deductible. Some equipment shown is optional. Price does not include taxes. No Canadian coins, eh? Not recommended for children under 5. Prerecorded for this time zone. Reproduction strictly prohibited. No solicitors. No alcohol, dogs or horses. Not for resale. List at least two alternate dates. First pull up, then pull down. Call toll free number before digging. Driver does not carry cash. Some of the trademarks mentioned in this product appear for identification purposes only. Objects in mirror may be closer than they appear. Record additional transactions on back of previous stub. No transfers issued until the bus comes to a complete stop. Package sold by weight, not volume. Your mileage may vary. If the flow controls supplied are not installed, this unit will not operate properly. Keep out of reach of children. This unit not labeled for retail sale. Phenylketonurics: contains phenylalanine. Close cover before striking. Mind the gap. Watch your step. Parental discretion is advised. Sold as a novelty item only. Not available in stores. May cause abdominal cramping and loose stools. Vitamins A, D, E, and K have been added. Not designed or intended for use in on-line control of aircraft, air traffic, aircraft navigation or aircraft communications; or in the design, construction, operation or maintenance of any nuclear facility. Container may explode if heated. May contain traces of various nuts and seeds. Do not write below this line.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Diver Temple (May 24, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Disclaimer:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 24, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Disclaimer:
> 
> This product is meant for educational purposes only. Beware of dog. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited. Some assembly required. Batteries not included. Contents may settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty expressed or implied. Do not use while operating a motor vehicle or heavy equipment. Apply only to affected area. May be too intense for some viewers. Do not fold, spindle or mutilate nor use stamp. See other side for additional warnings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over 18 years of age. If condition persists, consult your physician. No user-serviceable parts inside. Freshest if used before date on carton. Subject to change without notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. Please remain seated until the ride has come to a complete stop. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. One size does not fit all. Many suitcases look alike, so tie a ribbon on yours. Contains a minimum amount of tobacco ingredients. Colors may fade over time. We have sent the forms which seem right for you. Slippery when wet. For office use only. Enter amount only if you or your spouse is at least 65 and/or older. Do not inhale. Do not drop. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of printing. Do not pass go, do not collect 100 dollars. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to perform. At participating locations only. Penalty for private use. See label for sequence. Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Caution, Falling rock. Lost ticket pays maximum rate. Add toner. Place stamp here. Avoid contact with skin. Sanitized for your protection. Be sure each item is properly endorsed. Sign here without admitting guilt. Slightly higher west of the Mississippi. Employees and their families are not eligible. Contestants have been briefed on some questions before the show. Limited time offer, call now to ensure prompt delivery. You must be present to win. No passes accepted for this engagement. No purchase necessary. Processed at location stamped in code at top of carton. Shading within a garment may occur. Use only in a well-ventilated area. Keep away from fire or flames. Replace with same type. Approved for veterans. Booths for two or more. Check here if tax deductible. Some equipment shown is optional. Price does not include taxes. No Canadian coins, eh? Not recommended for children under 5. Prerecorded for this time zone. Reproduction strictly prohibited. No solicitors. No alcohol, dogs or horses. Not for resale. List at least two alternate dates. First pull up, then pull down. Call toll free number before digging. Driver does not carry cash. Some of the trademarks mentioned in this product appear for identification purposes only. Objects in mirror may be closer than they appear. Record additional transactions on back of previous stub. No transfers issued until the bus comes to a complete stop. Package sold by weight, not volume. Your mileage may vary. If the flow controls supplied are not installed, this unit will not operate properly. Keep out of reach of children. This unit not labeled for retail sale. Phenylketonurics: contains phenylalanine. Close cover before striking. Mind the gap. Watch your step. Parental discretion is advised. Sold as a novelty item only. Not available in stores. May cause abdominal cramping and loose stools. Vitamins A, D, E, and K have been added. Not designed or intended for use in on-line control of aircraft, air traffic, aircraft navigation or aircraft communications; or in the design, construction, operation or maintenance of any nuclear facility. Container may explode if heated. May contain traces of various nuts and seeds. Do not write below this line.




Looks like Marck has a lot of time on his hands. With all that typing, I'll bet he'd make a good secretary........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

